# Church of the Flying Spagetti Monster



## knight4christ8 (Nov 6, 2005)

Church of the Flying Spagetti Monster

No kidding. This is an actual church attempting to promote the equivalence between Christianity and its view of Creation through a satirical proclamation that a FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER is just as likely to be the first mover.

Can you believe this? Oh! The depths of our sin!
Here's the link: http://www.venganza.org/


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 6, 2005)

Clever marketing, though. 

Nice catch phrase: "I was touched by his noodly appendage" 

Don't be so shocked. Unbeliever darkened in his heart, determined to (as listed on one page pertaining to the merchandise he's selling) *tick Jesus off* and fighting hard against Someone he says _doesn't exist_. What else would a FOOL (Psalm 14:1) do ?


----------

